# Auflösung ändert sich (GeForce 5600)



## bled (27. August 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe schon seit einiger Zeit das Problem, dass sich die Auflösung meines Bildschirms auf winzig klein ändert. Wieviel genau, kann ich nicht sagen, da in den Einstellungen immernoch die eigentliche Auflösung steht (1280 x 1024).
Ich hab die neuesten Treiber von nVidia und schon ewig lang nach Leuten mit ähnlichen Problemen gesucht, aber nichts gefunden. Dieses Problem tritt übrigens immer dann auf, wenn ein Programm den Grafik-Mode ändert, also zum Beispiel, wenn ich ein Spiel starte,  ein Video abspielen will, oder Ähnliches.
Ich muss dann immer in die Anzeige-Einstellungen gehen, die Auflösung erst runter- oder hochstellen und dann wieder zurück...
Weiß einer, was ich da machen könnte?


----------

